# New thunderbolt user



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a couple of questions as I am coming from the OG DROID and bought my TB yesterday.

(I am fully rooted, with clockworkmod r)

Is it clockwork, or the "s-off" function that blocks OTA's ?

Also is there a guide anywhere that any of you have saved that explains what HBOOT and FAstboot are ect.? Ive been trying to find them I cant seem too. I could also be very tired lol


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

About S-OFF - http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...on-htc-android-phones-with-unrevoked-forever/

That isn't the way of blocking OTA, that is done by editing a certain file. (I forget which file it is)

HBOOT is how you flash radio's or get into recovery. With the phone off, hold vol- & pwr untill you see it boot into HBOOT.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it volume Down or up? So you have to go to hboot then select recovery to go into recovery? Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

vol down


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A good dev? For a froyo Rom? Probably aosp roms are only gb?


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

bamf 1.8.6 is froyo. most everyone is moving to gingerbread, though.

there's a debloated version of the stock ROM as well which I like, but of course doesn't come with a lot of bells and whistles.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

What is that thread I read about where it says a gb ROM can brick your phone? Also do the roms include radios or do I have to flash those separate. I never had to deal with radios before using my Droid


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

You have to flash the radios separately.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

And the gb bricking scare is long over. When the TB bricks (and it is a rare thing), the consensus as i understand it is that it is a hardware problem that probably would've happened regardless of root/rom/radio


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

I got mine yesterday and rooted without a problem so I'm sure I'm good. One more question. Do I flash Rom first then flash radio through hboot? Or do I do radio first. Also the radio should be compatible with the Rom right?


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

"Bretski169 said:


> I got mine yesterday and rooted without a problem so I'm sure I'm good. One more question. Do I flash Rom first then flash radio through hboot? Or do I do radio first. Also the radio should be compatible with the Rom right?


Flash the newest OTA radio and you'll be good for any ROM. I would flash the radio first just to make things easier.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Flash the newest OTA radio and you'll be good for any ROM. I would flash the radio first just to make things easier.


just FYI - it doesn't matter which order you flash them in, but the thing you want to make sure about is that you've moved/renamed the radio image from the sdcard so that if you have issues with installing the rom, you won't be stuck in a bootloop at hboot. I would suggest you flash the radio, boot up into your current rom, rename the radio image, then go into recovery and flash the rom.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet answers guys, all of this info has helped me so much. I am running an aosp rom like I wanted to try since last night, and I am good so far. flashed the OTA mr2 radio. I am learning a lot, as I came from the OG Droid which I new how to do everything. (minus coding haha) One question tho, is there a button combo that you can use on start up to go straight to recovery? or will it always go to bootloader?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> Sweet answers guys, all of this info has helped me so much. I am running an aosp rom like I wanted to try since last night, and I am good so far. flashed the OTA mr2 radio. I am learning a lot, as I came from the OG Droid which I new how to do everything. (minus coding haha) One question tho, is there a button combo that you can use on start up to go straight to recovery? or will it always go to bootloader?


Bootloader first only, unfortunately.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

btw, Welcome to the TBolt community!


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Jax, I tried to send a PM but it seems to not be working......

I was wondering if I could get some thoughts from you. Although I am a aosp man at heart, I am also (since I have an HTC phone now) willing to try other roms. It seems (please correct me if I am wrong) that every rom that is out for the TB is either in Nightlys or is beta. Is there a couple of devs for either aosp or sense that you feel do the best work as far as stable goes? I am also sure once something is deemed stable they will put that in the post. Just some advise if you could. I dont wannna bug ya. and if you dont want to say anything on here you can Gtalk me or email.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

If you wanna try out a sense rom check out chingys gingeritus Rom as they are based of the latest gingerbread leak, or dasbamf 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

"perfoliate said:


> If you wanna try out a sense rom check out chingys gingeritus Rom as they are based of the latest gingerbread leak, or dasbamf
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Is it a known issue with Aosp roms that the signal goes out completely?


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Depends on what rom you are on. If you are on CM7, OMGB/FGB you should not have any issues as long as you have the newest radio. i know MIUI still has the RIL in progress and as a result data is not possible at this time. Also depends on meaning of signal? CM7 can sometimes show on the signal bars that you don't have a signal when using 4g but you should still be fine.


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

"perfoliate said:


> If you wanna try out a sense rom check out chingys gingeritus Rom as they are based of the latest gingerbread leak, or dasbamf
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I use das bamf 3.0 rc 4.9.....I had some issues at first with force closing, but after fixing permissions it all ironed out. I find this rom does very will for me. Liquid thunderbread was wicked fast..but couldn't get gps to work on it. Good luck though trying them all out and seeing what u like best...everyone in these forums is very helpful.


----------

